# Spiegelung auf nasser Straße...



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial bzw. hat jemand ein paar gute Tipps wie ich die Spiegelungen noch perfektionieren kann ???


ich hab mal ein Bild geuppt:


<a href="http://dpo-design.de/artworx/sample11new.jpg" target="_new">
[ Bild mit Spiegelung ]</a>


danke für eure Hilfe :]


----------



## -H- (24. Juni 2001)

Ich würde mit der Deckkraft des Spiegelbildes auf so ca. 20-30% runter gehen. Der Rest ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der richtigen Perspektive. Du könntest noch den Schatten des Spiegelbildes entfernen und das Teil direkt unten ans Auto dranmachen.


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

ich versuch mich mal weiter...


danke !


----------



## nixbligga (28. Juni 2001)

*tutorial*

http://www.myjanee.com/sunglasses.htm

da is ein tutorial mit ner spiegelung, zwar mit brillengläsern, aber immerhin...


----------



## PK2k (28. Juni 2001)

Gibt es so ein Tut auch auf Deutsch??


----------



## Psyclic (28. Juni 2001)

also dpo die spiegelungen sind proportional völlig falsch


----------



## Nycon (28. Juni 2001)

Toller Hinweis @ Psyclic! Wie macht man es denn nun richtig? Kennt einer nen Tutorial?


----------



## dr-click (1. Juli 2001)

dpo, wie psylic schon bemerkt hat, ist deine Spiegelung völig falsch plaziert. Das wirklich Schwierige dabei ist ja weniger die Umsetzung, als vielmehr die Vorstellung, wie die Spiegelung auszusehen hat. Ein paar Tips:

Du hast dein Bild einfach gerade über die horizontale Achse des Bildes gespiegelt und die Speigelung weichgezeichnet. Das ist Schwachsinn. Du mußt das Auto in dem Fall über den schräg liegenden Horizont des Bildes spiegeln. Das machst du so: Du kopierst das Auto auf eine eigene Ebene und drehst es gerade. Dann spiegelst du es einfach durch "frei transformieren". Jetzt mußt du es wieder in die ursprüngliche Lage zurückdrehen.

Zweiter Tipp: Dass die Spiegelung weichgezeichnet ist stimmt schon, aber nicht so extrem wie bei deinem Bild. Mach das am Besten so: Zeichne zuerst die Spiegelung generell ein wenig weich. Dann wählst du die Teile der Spiegelung aus, die die weiter entfernten Teile des Autos darstellen und zeichnest die besonders weich. Die Auswahl kannst du gleich geladen lassen, denn nun solltest du diese Teile auch (mit einer Ebenenmaske) transparenter machen.

Eigentlich sind Spiegelungen dieser Art ja nicht wirklich weichgezeichnet, sondern durch den Straßenbelag diffus verzerrt. Wenn du deine Speigelung perfekt an den Untergrund anpassen möchtest, so kannst du die von mir im Schatten - Tutorial  verwendete Technik sinngemäß auf die Spiegelung anwenden.  -  Ansonsten probier's mal mit diversen Filtern, wie "Körnung hinzufügen, "Glas", "Wellen", etc...


----------

